# Reso Amazon



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi ho fatto un reso amazon per la prima volta. Prodotto venduto e spedito da amazon. Pacco spedito dall'ufficio postale. Ho il terrore che me lo perdano però. Cosa succede se perdono il pacco? Io ho comunque il foglietto col timbro postale. Nel caso basterebbe quello come prova?
Ci ho speso 500 euro e li vorrei vedere di nuovo. Già sono in ansia visto che il pacco ancora non c'è sul tracking poste dopo ben 2 ore dell'accettazione.

Esperienze in merito?


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Dicembre 2015)

con Amazon vai tranquillo, se vuoi puoi contattare il servizio clienti tramite chat dal loro sito


----------



## Love (17 Dicembre 2015)

a me arrivò un rasoio elettrico difettoso...aprii la pratica di reso..il pomeriggio dopo venne il corriere a prenderselo e dopo due giorni se non ricordo male mi fecero lo storno sulla carta di credito...amazon n 1


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> con Amazon vai tranquillo, se vuoi puoi contattare il servizio clienti tramite chat dal loro sito



Speriamo, intanto del pacco sul sito delle poste neanche l'ombra. Me lo immaginavo che succedeva niente sti pagliacci stavano facendo i cavoli loro invece di lavorare. Chiacchere a volontà mentre la gente è in coda.

Di solito quando spedisco al massimo nel giro di 1 ora vedo tutto... C'è una procedura diversa per i resi magari? Qualcuno sa niente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> a me arrivò un rasoio elettrico difettoso...aprii la pratica di reso..il pomeriggio dopo venne il corriere a prenderselo e dopo due giorni se non ricordo male mi fecero lo storno sulla carta di credito...amazon n 1



Avrei dovuto chiamare anche io il corriere a sto punto, pensavo fosse più comodo andare in posta, ho l'ufficio a 500 metri da casa... Dopo quanto tempo hai visto il tracking sul sito delle poste?


----------



## Love (17 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avrei dovuto chiamare anche io il corriere a sto punto, pensavo fosse più comodo andare in posta, ho l'ufficio a 500 metri da casa... Dopo quanto tempo hai visto il tracking sul sito delle poste?



il corriere se nn sbaglio era bartolini o qualcosa del genere non poste italiane...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> il corriere se nn sbaglio era bartolini o qualcosa del genere non poste italiane...



Magari SDA? Sul sito di bartolini (o del corriere relativo) che tempistiche hai avuto prima di vedere il pacco online?

L'assistenza amazon mi ha confermato comunque che se anche il corriere perde tutto non ci sono problemi. Il fatto è che non vedo manco l'accettazione del pacco sul tracking. Non fossero 500 euro non mi farei tutte ste pare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2015)

Tutto risolto. L'operatrice amazon mi ha detto che la spedizione risulta esser fatta, anche se dal sito delle poste ancora niente, vai a capire come sia possibile... Rimango sempre di sasso nel vedere la celerità e la cordialità con cui ti rispondono, senza bisogno di chiamare, attese o altro. Una rispostina via mail e via


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutto risolto. L'operatrice amazon mi ha detto che la spedizione risulta esser fatta, anche se dal sito delle poste ancora niente, vai a capire come sia possibile... Rimango sempre di sasso nel vedere la celerità e la cordialità con cui ti rispondono, senza bisogno di chiamare, attese o altro. Una rispostina via mail e via


il servizio clienti Amazon è forse l'unica cosa che funziona in Italia


----------



## Liuke (18 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutto risolto. L'operatrice amazon mi ha detto che la spedizione risulta esser fatta, anche se dal sito delle poste ancora niente, vai a capire come sia possibile... Rimango sempre di sasso nel vedere la celerità e la cordialità con cui ti rispondono, senza bisogno di chiamare, attese o altro. Una rispostina via mail e via


guarda il servizio clienti di amazon è impeccabile su questo punto di vista..Ho fatto 2-3 resi con amazon (uno anche abbastanza importante con 360€ di gpu) sempre andato tutto a meraviglia passato il corriere a prenderselo e circa 1-2 giorni dopo ti arriva la mail che dice che il reso è stato ricevuto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2015)

Rimborso arrivato oggi.  

Ricordo ancora quando un paio di anni fa ordinai una custodia per tablet su internet da un'altro negozio online. Per farla breve dopo una settimana circa annullai l'ordine, che mai fu spedito. Per avere indietro 20 miseri euro (non i 500 di amazon) dovetti mandare valanghe di messaggi, dopo un mese minacciai di rivolgermi ad associazione dei consumatori e avvocati vari. Una settimana dopo queste "minacce" mi arrivarono i soldi...

Stessa roba di amazon insomma.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Rimborso arrivato oggi.
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando un paio di anni fa ordinai una custodia per tablet su internet da un'altro negozio online. Per farla breve dopo una settimana circa annullai l'ordine, che mai fu spedito. Per avere indietro 20 miseri euro (non i 500 di amazon) dovetti mandare valanghe di messaggi, dopo un mese minacciai di rivolgermi ad associazione dei consumatori e avvocati vari. Una settimana dopo queste "minacce" mi arrivarono i soldi...
> 
> Stessa roba di amazon insomma.



Amazon è tanta roba, pochi mazzi!


----------



## Gekyn (11 Gennaio 2016)

Amazon sarà tanta roba, ma ahimè è la rovina dei piccoli e medi negozianti.


----------

